# Spark Plug gap



## Bonpa Bottom Boy

My bike just hit 4000 miles and I am goin to do the routine maintenance for the spring. i have never changed the spark plugs in it. i have been doing some research on here and have seen that the two NGK plugs are : regular NGK CR7E and the iridium is NGK cr7eIX. and the gap is suppose to be .028 -.032in. but i have also read that these come pre gapped. is this true? i can just buy them and replace with no other steps? i am thinkin about getting the iridium plugs are these also pregapped?? i dont have any idea on how to change the spacing or any of that.


----------



## blue beast

maybe this will help. I did not watch the video my phone dont like videos unless im on wifi 














-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## blue beast

I always check the gap before hand for good measure. Just be careful taking them out and putting back in . They cross thread easily , use fingers till it bottoms out then snug them ( i cant remember what the torque specs were) 



-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## Bonpa Bottom Boy

but do they usually come pregapped at .028 - .032? and is that the right gapping to use? for my bike in signature?


----------



## blue beast

No ...i looked on the web site and they said its a misconception that they come pre gapped. 
So check for proper gapping.

Each application has different specs .



-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## Bonpa Bottom Boy

Alright thanks alot!! But what is the correct gap for an 08 650i brute


----------



## blue beast

.028 is what i found on the ngk website. Was for 2005-2011 bf 650



-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## Bonpa Bottom Boy

alright thanks for the help guys and hope this helps someone else too!! ill let ya know how the new plugs turn out


----------

